# runde pfeile



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen,

ich würde dochmal gerne wissen wie es möglich ist ein pfeil zu machen, der einen halbkreis beschreibt.
also ohne dass ich da gross rummalen muss und einen kreis machen und ne spitze zeichnen und blah.
das muss doch schneller gehen. mit olarkoordinaten kommt's nicht so wie ich mir das gedacht habe. vielleicht gibt's ja nen font mit nem im halbkreis gebogenen pfeil.

für ideen wär ich dankbar.

thanx!


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

es gibt bestimmt fonts, leider weiss ich jetzt grad keinen auswendig.

alternative: nimm doch powerpoint oder noch besser coreldraw (oder ein anderes vektor-programm). dort hat es schon vorgegebene, diese nimmst du dann einfach ins ps und machst dir daraus eine autoform oder ein "brush"...


----------



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

yo thanx!

also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe dann gibt es in diversen vektorbasierenden grafikprogrammen schon vorgeformte pfeile???
funktioniert das auch beim illustrator?


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

ich hab den illustrator nicht...aber ja du hast mich richtig verstanden, zumindest in corel gibts das...
und in so einem vektor-proggi wärs im notfall auch nicht so schwer einen solchen pfeil zu erstellen...von hand.

ansonsten erstellst du den pfeil halt mal in ps (mit dem pfadwerkzeug) und dann speicherst du ihn als form ab, dann kannst du ihn jederzeit wieder verwenden, in beliebigen grössen...


----------



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

ja okay, 

wäre auch zuschön gewesen. 
aber kein problem, des kieg ich schon hin.
thanx @ acidemon


----------



## kartoon (14. März 2002)

also ich versteh jetzt echt nicht wo da ein problem liegt ???

was spricht dagegen einfach das pfad werkzeug zu nehmen und schnell son pfeil zu machen ??? das ist eine arbeit von ner minute oder so ....


----------



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

das 'problem' liegt einfach nur darun dass ich viel zu bequem bin einen halbkreisbeschreibenden pfeil zu 'zeichnen'.
DAS ist das einzig 'problem'
aber es sieht so aus dass es nicht anderst möglich ist.


----------

